# Omega One Buffet Pellets



## BettaBuddie (Feb 14, 2014)

Today I decided it was time to get a new betta fish, seeing that my old betta had died a few months ago. I was reading some of the forums on my phone and one of them said that Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets were a good food. I eagerly grabbed them off the Petco shelf. After getting home I read on the packaging to "feed three times daily using only as much food as fish can consume in one minute." Is that correct? It seems rather excessive to feed daily, especially three time a day? Please get back to me if you know how much and how often I should feed my betta, Benton. 

Thanks! -BettaBuddie


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't agree with the "as much food as fish can consume in one minute" part. If it was up to ANY of my bettas, they would LOVE to consume the whole container in one minute 
What I typically do for those pellets is 2-3 pellets (depending on the size of the betta), twice a day. From what I'm told, their stomach is about the size of their eyeball, so take into account the size of a pellet, which may expand a bit yet when it soaks up water, compared to the stomach size. Of course smaller bettas get smaller feedings.
I now feed mine NLS, which I give about 4 pellets for each feeding.

Careful not to over feed. Bettas love to eat, and can get bloated, which can lead to trouble with their swim bladder and sometimes constipation.


----------



## BettaBuddie (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you! Your response was really helpful, Sathori!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most people feed their bettas 2 to 3 pellets twice a day. Omega one and NLS are two good brands.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

And because of their meat-protein content (rather than filler) it's really hard to overfeed. An eyeball-size per day is a good rule of thumb. You don't have to fast them when using good food. If you hand-feed your Bettta, you can get a feel for when he gets a little leses enthusiastic.

I don't count them. But I guess my fish get 6+ O1 pellets twice a day.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes their stomachs are the size of their eye when it's empty, just like humans though, their stomachs expand. I feed mine until their tummies get nice and round, granted they usually only get one feeding a day of around 10-14 NLS pellets which are 1mm in size. It also depends on the age of the fish, my older boy consumes less, around 6-8 pellets where my young Giant eats up to 15 of the same pellets!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

I feed 4 omega 1 pellets twice a day. After getting a feel from here how much people fed, I did notice that after 4 pellets, even though he would eat more he wasn't as enthusiastic after the first four. So eight pellets a day in two feedings of four each.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Is fasting necessary with the omega 1 pellets?


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

I would think the fasting day wouldn't hurt even with O1. Truthfully I've never done it but that has more to do with my feelings of guilt than anything. LOL


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Rollo said:


> I feed 4 omega 1 pellets twice a day. After getting a feel from here how much people fed, I did notice that after 4 pellets, even though he would eat more he wasn't as enthusiastic after the first four. So eight pellets a day in two feedings of four each.


That's what I how many I feed my guys. And I don't fast either.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Fasting is a matter of opinion and based on the fish. Some fish need it such as DT's who may be deformed and their intestines are squished, they may need that extra day or two to work things through their system even if it is a high quality food. So it depends on the fish and their owner. For myself I am sort of forced to fast them three days a week but they don't mind. (Parents are divorced and even though I'm in college I still like to go back and forth between houses so I have fish at each house although working to move them all to one location) 

But even if I were with them all the time, I would fast two days out of the week. If you think about it, fish and all animals don't get food every single day in the wild. Granted they aren't in the wild now but I feel like it is more natural to skip a day to let their systems work everything through. Not so much that I feel it's natural but that it is necessary to digest is what I meant. But as I said, to each their own opinions


----------

